# Written Safety Plan



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Im sure some of read my post about being busted by OSHA. Im now going to have prepare an updated written safety plan for our company. What are some of the tools that your safety guy uses for your company's safety plan?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Voltech said:


> Im sure some of read my post about being busted by OSHA. Im now going to have prepare an updated written safety plan for our company. What are some of the tools that your safety guy uses for your company's safety plan?


Lock out tag out log book. 
Glove testing log book.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

There's those printouts for tailgate safety meeting.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

What's your MSDS program look like? Our company just overhauled ours. They're looking into putting a LOTO kit on each service truck after the new year. Hard hats are "mandatory", safety glasses and hearing protection are optional but suggested to be used with our best judgement. Every year we do a company wide cord inspection on all power tools and extension cords, if everythings kosher we wrap the first couple inches after the male end with a colored tape designated by the safety commitee. At any time if we find something that is damaged or broken whether it be power tools, ladders, staging, company hand tools or extension cords we'll take it out of service and "red tag" it and it will be taken care of or thrown out before it gets sent back into the field.


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

fire ext. inspections in trk and in bldg. first aid and cpr. DOT physicals and trk inspections. we had to have yearly fork lift training, lock out-tag out, bucket rescue, msds update, voltmeter calibration, hot tools and grounding cables recertified, cable and sling recertification and was getting into the terrorist traing when I retired


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

PPE, harness inspection, helicopter emergency egress, cold weather survival training, etc.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

My favorite tool for this is Sole Proprietorship. No employer/employee relationship.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Voltech said:


> Im sure some of read my post about being busted by OSHA. Im now going to have prepare an updated written safety plan for our company. What are some of the tools that your safety guy uses for your company's safety plan?



Although its written specifically for Ontario Canada, the Construction Association of Ontario has a generic package to help create a complete safety policy program along with a pile of supporting publications.

Considering that the last decade or more that our two governments have been working to bring the standards on both sides of the border more in line with one another, and from what I've seen in comparable American documents, I'd have to say the vast majority of the material on the site I linked would prove useful to you.

For the H&S package just click on the H&S Policy and download the EXE (its a self extracting zip file around 75Mb full of PDF and RTF files). If you click on Products on the left side and scroll to the bottom there's a download button that brings you to download-able versions of all their free (to download) publications, some of which have been adopted by US organizations and many near identical to OSHA rules.

I'll again that there are definitely a lot of differences between our rules once you start getting specific, but I think the vast majority of what you'd find there could prove useful.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Mike_586 said:


> Although its written specifically for Ontario Canada, the Construction Association of Ontario has a generic package to help create a complete safety policy program along with a pile of supporting publications.
> 
> Considering that the last decade or more that our two governments have been working to bring the standards on both sides of the border more in line with one another, and from what I've seen in comparable American documents, I'd have to say the vast majority of the material on the site I linked would prove useful to you.
> 
> ...


Thats a great site, II wish I could find one for the US, but until that this is just what I was looking for.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> What's your MSDS program look like? Our company just overhauled ours. They're looking into putting a LOTO kit on each service truck after the new year. Hard hats are "mandatory", safety glasses and hearing protection are optional but suggested to be used with our best judgement. Every year we do a company wide cord inspection on all power tools and extension cords, if everythings kosher we wrap the first couple inches after the male end with a colored tape designated by the safety commitee. At any time if we find something that is damaged or broken whether it be power tools, ladders, staging, company hand tools or extension cords we'll take it out of service and "red tag" it and it will be taken care of or thrown out before it gets sent back into the field.


Our MSDS is not looking good, all we really carry and use is pull lube, pvc glue, fire caulk and silicone. I have been getting those sheets for each truck.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Voltech said:


> Our MSDS is not looking good, all we really carry and use is pull lube, pvc glue, fire caulk and silicone. I have been getting those sheets for each truck.


Get them from your supplier. They must have them on hand and updated every 3 years if I remember correctly. They need them for the fire department.

They should even be able to provide you with the manufacturers website (although most products have it written on the side) that you can go to that have the MSDS sheets fro download or a contact page to ask for them.

Even if you have sun block, put it in there anything you pick up for a truck. Once they see that you're making an effort they will lighten up a bit usually. Good Luck.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

The_Modifier said:


> Get them from your supplier. They must have them on hand and updated every 3 years if I remember correctly. They need them for the fire department.
> 
> They should even be able to provide you with the manufacturers website (although most products have it written on the side) that you can go to that have the MSDS sheets fro download or a contact page to ask for them.
> 
> ...


that's what I'm doing, I called each of our SH and asked for those sheets. I know each SH house carries different brands of these things, does that really matte?. Whats the difference in Ideal lube and Kline lube when it comes to MSDS sheets?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Just going over them now here are the direct links for you:

Klein MSDS

Kleins entire MSDS catalog

Ideals 77 MSDS 

Ideals entire MSDS catalog
As far as I know each product you carry MUST have its own MSDS sheet

We put ours in binders with these for easy reading and quick updating, alphabetize them through manufacturers and use their product number for indexing, we also took the time to make quick index for the actual manufacturer for the possibility of an inspector reading it as well as future employees. Time saved from them looking it up is time added for production.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Voltech said:


> Im sure some of read my post about being busted by OSHA. Im now going to have prepare an updated written safety plan for our company. What are some of the tools that your safety guy uses for your company's safety plan?


I just had to do the same thing for my company, final written plan was 665 pages and covers every OSHA requirement. 

Do you have an existing written safety plan? Obviously as an EC the electricial safety procedures will be the most important, including EEWP's, PPE selection and use, LOTO, etc..


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

We have slowly printed off more that we may possibly carry in a pinch just to be safe. It's amazing the amount of power an inspector carries and they don't even have to carry a sidearm, lol. All good though it's for safety imho.:thumbsup:

Just a word of advice from the wife, back it all up on a separate USB stick (she does it online through our server somehow too) as B4T found out how finicky computers can get sometimes.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

*Story from '93*

I was installation manager for a pump and tank company in Winchester, VA. The company (8 branches) was trying to do a good job with safety. Part of the safety plan was wearing hard hats, MSDS books in the vehicle (they were thick), first aid kits, first aid training, etc.

Well one day we were working in Cumberland, MD. We were working on the fuel stuff and the canopy erectors (from down South) were hanging steel and starting on the canopy (gas station). Maryland OSHA inspector shows up and nails the canopy guys for no safety harnesses, just walking the steel with no fall protection, no hard hats, no first aid kits, tennis shoes, everything they could think of.

Well, then our guys got worked over. They checked the men, all had hard hats, steel toed shoes, valid first aid training cards. Went to the trucks and found we had MSDS sheets for everything (even the windshield wiper fluid) EXCEPT we had just changed pipe thread sealant (1st week with it). Same manufacturer, same name on the bottle, just this one had teflon and the old one did not.

The only other thing they found is that we did not notify Baltimore in writing that we would have these chemicals on this site at this time.

They fined us $1,600 (according to the BLS inflation calculator that's $2,423 in today's money).

IMO, OSHA can really go to far sometimes.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Voltech said:


> Our MSDS is not looking good, all we really carry and use is pull lube, pvc glue, fire caulk and silicone. I have been getting those sheets for each truck.


We have MSDS sheets for the ice melt we use on the sidewalk on walkways leading up to the shop. Anything our hands touch we have a sheet on. We used to have one book in the shop and one in each truck. Now we have a master book in the shop and each person carries a laminated card to a call center in California.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Voltech said:


> Thats a great site, II wish I could find one for the US, but until that this is just what I was looking for.


Yeah I wish I knew of any good American equivalents, but that's what I'm familiar with and the best I could come up with 

There's one guy I know in NC who's one hell of a great safety professional that might be able to give me some good American links, I've sent him an email and if he gets back to me with anything useful I'll post it.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

thegoldenboy said:


> Hard hats are "mandatory", safety glasses and hearing protection are optional but suggested to be used with our best judgement.


Safety glasses should be mandatory before hard hats in my opinion


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

nolabama said:


> Safety glasses should be mandatory before hard hats in my opinion


Well I certainly agree with you. But our company has always had a hard on for wearing hard hats since the 60's. If you're caught without one on it's an automatic day off without pay.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I want to print stickers for the inside of the truck windshields that say "Don't Do Anything Stupid!"


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm all for goining home every day with everything still attached, but some of these places are getting stupid with safety. It seems like anymore they are trying to stupid proof everything, when in reality there are somethings stupid people just shouldn't do.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Voltech said:


> Im sure some of read my post about being busted by OSHA. Im now going to have prepare an updated written safety plan for our company. What are some of the tools that your safety guy uses for your company's safety plan?


Have you read 70E? There is a full list there, covers everything you need for electrical.

Article 110.7 has all of the requirements your program needs to include. Annex E is an aid for developing your written procedures and Annex G contains a sample LOTO procedure. 

Not having all of these elements in your docemented procedures will get you an OSHA fine everytime. It is perhaps the most common violation OSHA issues.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

220/221 said:


> I want to print stickers for the inside of the truck windshields that say "Don't Do Anything Stupid!"


Make that "Your fired 5 seconds before you do anything stupid" and you have my entire safety program.


----------



## maryleahclark (Dec 21, 2010)

The_Modifier said:


> Get them from your supplier. They must have them on hand and updated every 3 years if I remember correctly. They need them for the fire department.
> 
> They should even be able to provide you with the manufacturers website (although most products have it written on the side) that you can go to that have the MSDS sheets fro download or a contact page to ask for them.
> 
> ...


Be Carefull about that 3 year timeline...You are required to have an updated MSDS the minute the MSDS is updated. The MSDS for some of our welding wires are 10 years old, but since there has not been an updated MSDS on the welding wire we are in compliance. On the other hand we have a hydraulic oil that the manufacturer changes the MSDS every few months. (even though the oil hasnt changed). OSHA says that we have to have the latest one and all the prior MSDS on the hydraulic oil. Also you have to keep every MSDS for 30 years. 

You dont have to have an MSDS for sun block or whiteout or dishwashing liquid, etc. if it is purchased and used in the same manner it would be for normal non industrial retail. OSHA does not require that MSDS' be provided to purchasers of household consumer products when the products are used in the workplace in the same manner that a consumer would use them, i.e.; where the duration and frequency of use (and therefore exposure) is not greater than what the typical consumer would experience. This exemption in OSHA's regulation is based, however, not upon the chemical manufacturer's intended use of his product, but upon how it actually is used in the workplace. Employees who are required to work with hazardous chemicals in a manner that results in a duration and frequency of exposure greater than what a normal consumer would experience have a right to know about the properties of those hazardous chemicals.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

maryleahclark said:


> Be Carefull about that 3 year timeline...You are required to have an updated MSDS the minute the MSDS is updated. The MSDS for some of our welding wires are 10 years old, but since there has not been an updated MSDS on the welding wire we are in compliance.
> 
> You dont have to have an MSDS for sun block or whiteout or dishwashing liquid, etc. if it is purchased and used in the same manner it would be for normal non industrial retail. OSHA does not require that MSDS' be provided to purchasers of household consumer products when the products are used in the workplace in the same manner that a consumer would use them, i.e.; where the duration and frequency of use (and therefore exposure) is not greater than what the typical consumer would experience. This exemption in OSHA's regulation is based, however, not upon the chemical manufacturer's intended use of his product, but upon how it actually is used in the workplace. Employees who are required to work with hazardous chemicals in a manner that results in a duration and frequency of exposure greater than what a normal consumer would experience have a right to know about the properties of those hazardous chemicals.


Noticed that you are in a different PROVINCE than I am.....


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

Anyone ever used mysafetyplan.com site? I was looking at it but then got to thinking I would hate to fill all my info out on there and then that info make it to OSHA and I get a visit from them.


----------

